

Are You an Alcoholic Yet?  Dealing With Stresses of Founding a Company - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/09/are-you-alcoholic-yet-or-great-startup.html

======
MaysonL
To answer the question, check out:
<http://www.aa.org/pdf/products/p-3_isaaforyou.pdf>

------
code_duck
I'm working on it.

------
moonpolysoft
I drink a hell of a lot of whiskey.

~~~
code_duck
I've only recently discovered the difference between scotch and bourbon. I'm
going to blame this on... um, the stress of having a startup? Sounds good.

